# can a human pregnancy test be used on a horse?  phantom pregnancys....



## neverlate (21 November 2009)

And are phantom pregnancys common or rare?


----------



## Chico Mio (21 November 2009)

I doubt if you can use them on horses.  The chemical that they test for is called human chorionic gonadotrophin (HCG).   Don't know about phantom pregnancies though.


----------



## neverlate (21 November 2009)

vets coming on monday....but i cant wait that long....i could nip to tesco now! already had 1 sleepless night


----------



## neverlate (21 November 2009)

yes i thought it was a long shot! haha. why dont they sell these wee tests in saddlers.


----------



## AndyPandy (21 November 2009)

Human test kits are not accurate for equine pregnancies. I'm afraid you'll have to wait for the vet


----------



## neverlate (23 November 2009)

But a week is SOOO long to wait for results!!!!


----------



## devilwoman (23 November 2009)

I done a human test on my mare and it said negative, two weeks later and she is scanned in foal today, so deffo not accurate in my experience.


----------

